# What classes are you taking this fall?



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

.


----------



## LNahid2000 (May 23, 2007)

I'm taking:

Microeconomics
Statistics
Linear Algebra
Business Law
Financial Accounting

I don't start for 2 weeks but it sounds like it's going to be a tough semester.


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Astronomy
German
Sociology
Yoga


----------



## person86 (Aug 10, 2006)

I'm going on co-op for the next two quarters. So instead of paying the university to make me work, I'm getting paid to not do much work.

Can't argue with that.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Affluence and Poverty
Learning and Behavior
Senior Research
Philosophy of Mind


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

Brain and Behavior 
Experimental Pyschology 1/Lab (thesis)
Tests and Measures 
Independent Research in Psychology
Introduction to Social Work
Research Methods in Sociology
Managing Your Future

I'm nervous about senior year starting, asking for letters of rec, internship...9 more days left.


----------



## Johnny1234 (Nov 16, 2006)

Last year of high school:

Trigonometry/ Pre-Calculus
Strength&Conditioning
AP Physics B
English Literature
Consumer Education
AP Macroeconomics


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Three classes. My fourth class is medical transcription training hahahha. 
Bio10-Intro to Biology
Psych11 (online)=Life span development
CIS1-College computer literacy

I don't wanna start school on Monday. Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

Object Oriented Programming C++
Humanities: Arts and Ideas

Going good so far!


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

> Existentialism


That must be interesting.

I'm taking

Social Inequality
Social Interaction
Sociology of Sex and Gender
Writing for Sociology Students

Last semester!


----------



## sean88 (Apr 29, 2006)

Japanese and Eastern Religion.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

European History to 1648
Intermediate Latin
Satire (Liberal Arts Seminar)
English Composition
Intro to Greek Civilization

Not bad for 1st semester of freshman year.


----------



## paranoid (Oct 17, 2006)

Microbiology
Molecular Biology
Virology
Evolution of Human Sexuality
Human Heredity


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

how are all of you able to take so many classes at once? i can't understand this. 

im just taking microbiology and anatomy & physiology II


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

Medical Anthropology
History and Philosophy of Anthropological Inquiry
Viking Culture and Civilization
Intro to Theater
Environmental Geology


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

Library and Information Technology

Woo! I'm so excited I got in. It includes courses like History of Western Civilization, Cataloguing, English Literature...


----------



## lucysnowe (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm just at a (small) community college, so mine is pretty boring.

Psychology II
World Lit
Speech
Biology I & Lab
Physical Science I & Lab

I really kind of hate all of them except psych, but I'm trying to graduate this semester so I didn't have much of a choice.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

Cerberus said:


> Intro to Public Policy Analysis.


How was that class? I'm heavily considering going to grad school for public policy.

My schedule, at the moment, is:
Dynamics of Race, Class, and Sex (already took it, but I got mononucleosis and the prof failed me.)
Feminism, Policy, and the Poor
Race and Sex in America
Ethics and Leadership
Gender in Modern Europe (I think...I forget the exact title. It's under "Historical Studies.")
Women and the Law
and maaaybe Microeconomics, but I would drop the law class if that were to happen.


----------



## odun (Nov 9, 2003)

> How was that class? I'm heavily considering going to grad school for public policy.


are you a political science major?

i always did well in policy courses, but at the same time, i found them extremely boring. of course im a political hack rather than a policy wonk.

i briefly considered going to grad school for a masters of public administration, but i figured id be bored to tears.

personally id recommend an mba. probably more lucrative.


----------



## DuckandCover (Sep 20, 2007)

My schedule goes

Arabic elementary I
College Writing
World Politics
Views from the 3rd World
Leadership Gateway(useless class, easy A)

Boring Gen Ed stuff.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Intro to Psych 
Intro to Sociology 
Intro to Social Work 
Intro to Women's Studies 

All four are full-year courses


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Business Ethics
American Government
Microeconomics
Accounting
Decision Analysis


----------



## VetChick (Oct 2, 2007)

I've got :
Biological Anthropology
Pyschcology for Effective Living
Horse Production ( my favorite )
Spanish 1 (it's southern california...)


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

odun said:


> > How was that class? I'm heavily considering going to grad school for public policy.
> 
> 
> are you a political science major?
> ...


I'm a women's and gender studies major, history minor. 
I've actually shifted my focus to getting a masters in social work. They can also be policy-oriented, but it's not so focused on business and I'd have a lot more options that actually appeal to me. The School of Social Work here at Rutgers is apparently one of the best, and they have a program where I could get my MSW and a JD in one swoop. 
An MBA is definitely more lucrative, but not at all what I'm interested in. :stu


----------



## terra (Feb 12, 2007)

Fourth year of college. Fall quarter schedule:

Shakespeare (up to 1603)
Contemporary Novel
Statistics 
Intermediate Algebra (what can I say? I suck at math.)


----------

